
Jellyfin is an open source alternative for Plex - axiomdata316
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/08/24/how-to-setup-a-jellyfin-server-on-windows/
======
fonkyyack
Interesting, I setup a plex server on a Linux lxc container to test the
software and so I could have Netflix and my local library on the same "client"
(which is a ps3). But then I end up going back to kodi installed on the same
Linux because it was wayyyyyy better than plex. I also have to say that my
bandwidth does not allow me to stream content when I'm away...

